# (H) Old school tanks, Land raider, rhino (W) Orks Eldar



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I am looking to build my forces a bit, I am also looking to gather funds to purchase a Ipad for my wife for our anniversary.

I have 
Rogue Trader Era tanks, all are expertly models custom built tanks with authentic weaponry.

I have Land Raiders and Land Raider Spartans in the Crusader configuration.
I also have Rhinos, and some very cool RT era razorback tanks.
Also I have a very cool hand crafted Alternative drop pod.

I need
Orks for my growing Waaaggghhhhh
Grey Knights
And paypal

Message me with any questions and to see pics.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

*hey*



dressd2kill said:


> I am looking to build my forces a bit, I am also looking to gather funds to purchase a Ipad for my wife for our anniversary.
> 
> I have
> Rogue Trader Era tanks, all are expertly models custom built tanks with authentic weaponry.
> ...


Hello dress,

what prices are you looking for on the LR and Rhino/razorbacks please.?

Could you upload a pic or two.?

and im curious about the drop pod hehe.?

Many thanks

Rhino


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

here is a link to my Photobucket page the Alt drop pod starts at image 4 and I can do them with either missile launchers or storm bolters, I can also customize these items to fit just about any army.

http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/40k tanks/


----------

